# Maxima SL 2017



## Mohammedioz (Feb 8, 2017)

I decided to buy the new Maxima SL 2017 , So I went to a dealer and at a good price he gave me decided to buy it , while signing the papers the it says that the car was made in 2016 which is confusing since it's the 2017 model ... 

So can you guys explain what does that mean ?? does it mean the the car is 2017 model but was made in 2016 ?? or the 2017 model is made in 2017 ?? and what is the difference between the two models (Maxima SL 2016 & Maxima SL 2017) ?

Also wanted to ask , what is the difference between the Maxima Platinum 2017 & Maxima SL 2017 and which do you guys recommend to buy ??

I'm buying the car in Israel which costs 70000$ (The original price in the US is 37,090) What do you guys think should I buy it ??

Thanks in Advance


----------



## Rollo Goodlove (Feb 12, 2017)

Most manufacturers start producing new models in summer or fall of the previous year. For example 2018 models will start rolling out summer or fall of this year. The car is a 2017. No worries there.


----------



## Garcia (Apr 4, 2017)

I am planning to buy a Maxima too! Should I go for it?


----------



## Bobbyshades (Sep 13, 2017)

I want to put a spoiler on the back of my 2017 maxima platinum. it is white with black trim. Does anyone know the paint code for the black trim?


----------

